

The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: February 2012 - sogrady
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2012/02/08/language-rankings-2-2012/

======
kls
To be quite honest I was pleasantly surprised to see Clojure as far up on the
tier two languages as it is. As well I was please to see it was second in the
amount of growth. Having recently jumped into Clojure it is nice to see the
market for it expanding.

~~~
sogrady
[disclaimer: i'm the author] not sure where you got the second in growth
point, but Clojure does perform well by some metrics.

Ohloh's data suggests cause for concern, however:

<http://www.ohloh.net/p/clojure/factoids/15688840>

~~~
kls
Maybe I misread, but I seem to recall a chart that showed almost 7% growth
from your linked-in data. Out of the 5 shown in the bar chart it was the
slowest growth, but I assumed that it was significant over languages not
listed on that bar chart given that it was in the list of 5. If I misspoke I
apologize, my intent was not to misrepresent the data. Looking back on the
data, I don't see where I got that it was second as far as growth goes.

~~~
sogrady
Oh, the Java / JVM languages chart, gotcha.

Out of that subset, Clojure is indeed the second fasting growing language. To
be clear, however, that's just a subset of Java related platforms. Clojure's
overall growth amid the wider language landscape on LinkedIn is a little above
average.

